# Ghislaine Maxwell Madame To Jeffery Epstein Finally Arrested



## vevster (Jul 20, 2020)

I noticed no thread on this...

She was arrested hiding out in in a mansion in New Hampshire.  She had tin foil around her phone to avoid detection.

She promised to expose a lot of VIPs involved in the sex trafficking.

Last night, *a federal judge working on a distantly related case*, was targeted:



> A gunman disguised as a Fedex delivery driver entered the New Jersey home of U.S. District Court Judge Esther Salas on Sunday evening, fatally shooting her 20-year-old son and wounding her husband, according to a report from the New Jersey Globe.
> 
> Salas was unharmed. Her husband, 63-year-old Mark Anderl, underwent surgery at a New Brunswick hospital, the paper said, and was in critical but stable condition. The couple’s son, Daniel Anderl, died in the attack at the family’s North Brunswick home.



https://www.nydailynews.com/news/na...0200720-23zv6vvoxndrhjeiuf4xfnmwji-story.html

She was not harmed which is interesting because they could have got her.
I'm not sure if the Epstein thing triggered this.  Her husband was also a lawyer.  It could have been one of this cases....


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 20, 2020)

I wonder why she decided to stay in the US. Would she not have been safer from arrest in the UK? She seems so evil after I watched the Netflix doc. I bet a lot of people are nervous right now. But then again I think she may keep quiet to save her life...


----------



## vevster (Jul 20, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> I wonder why she decided to stay in the US. Would she not have been safer from arrest in the UK? She seems so evil after I watched the Netflix doc. I bet a lot of people are nervous right now. But then again I think she may keep quiet to save her life...


Some folks say she was negotiating with the FBI all along.... this case is fascinating.....


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 20, 2020)

vevster said:


> Some folks say she was negotiating with the FBI all along.... this case is fascinating.....


That makes sense...


----------



## Keen (Jul 20, 2020)

vevster said:


> Some folks say she was negotiating with the FBI all along.... this case is fascinating.....


That makes sense. She sure had enough time and money to flee to a country with no US extradition agreement.


----------



## vevster (Jul 20, 2020)

She was at Chelsea Clinton’s wedding but no one knows her now.

ETA no celebs are saying bravo to her arrest either! This runs deep!


----------



## january noir (Jul 20, 2020)

vevster said:


> I noticed no thread on this...
> 
> She was arrested hiding out in in a mansion in New Hampshire.  She had tin foil around her phone to avoid detection.
> 
> ...



North Brunswick is local to me.   I was shocked when I saw this on the news this morning.


----------



## january noir (Jul 20, 2020)

Just got a new update that the suspect in the NJ killing has died.


----------



## vevster (Jul 20, 2020)

january noir said:


> Just got a new update that the suspect in the NJ killing has died.


Dead men tell no tales. That poor woman.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 20, 2020)

january noir said:


> Just got a new update that the suspect in the NJ killing has died.


Nothing suspicious about that. Case closed.


----------



## january noir (Jul 20, 2020)

Kanky said:


> Nothing suspicious about that. Case closed.


I want to know the reason for the shooting.


----------



## vevster (Jul 20, 2020)

january noir said:


> I want to know the reason for the shooting.


The killer was 73 and had terminal cancer.  This sounds like a possible episode of Blacklist.


----------



## january noir (Jul 20, 2020)

vevster said:


> The killer was 73 and had terminal cancer.  This sounds like a possible episode of Blacklist.


I just read that the killer was an attorney, 72 years old, Roy Den Hollander.  
He was representing someone in a case that Salas was presiding over.  He was an anti-feminist lawyer with an ax to grind.    He lost his mind, I guess.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm confused. What does Ghislaine have to do with the judge and her family that were attacked/killed. I read the judge story this morning and didn't realize they were linked in some way.


----------



## vevster (Jul 20, 2020)

january noir said:


> I just read that the killer was an attorney, 72 years old, Roy Den Hollander.
> He was representing someone in a case that Salas was presiding over.  He was an anti-feminist lawyer with an ax to grind.    He lost his mind, I guess.


On Blacklist, the criminal got terminal patients to do wild things in exchange for $$ for spouses and kids..


----------



## vevster (Jul 20, 2020)

LdyKamz said:


> I'm confused. What does Ghislaine have to do with the judge and her family that were attacked/killed. I read the judge story this morning and didn't realize they were linked in some way.


The judge had a case where Epstein played a part.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 20, 2020)

So ladies, 2 days before Maxwell was arrested, a yacht with tries to her was parked in the harbor of Beverly, Massachusetts for a couple of days. This yacht and the owner had an Epstein style party on it about 9 years ago where arrests were made. She was known to have lived in the next town over for a while.

I think that she stayed in the US for a reason, maybe still having "work parties." Also, I'm wondering if the yacht was there to drop her off or maybe pick her up to take her away, which could be why the FBI moved to arrest her when they did. I'll try to post a picture that someone took of it. 

https://patch.com/massachusetts/beverly/beverly-harbor-yacht-sighting-fuels-speculation-patch-pm
https://patch.com/massachusetts/beverly/fbi-arrests-north-shore-woman-epstein-ties-nh


----------



## Transformer (Jul 23, 2020)

Well Trump has sent the message, “I wish her well” so she might get off.


----------



## vevster (Jul 23, 2020)

Transformer said:


> Well Trump has sent the message, “I wish her well” so she might get off.


Exactly.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm thinking not, because remember he removed the US Attorney for southern NY. About 1 week later, the replacement had Maxwell arrested.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 24, 2020)

Queenie said:


> I'm thinking not, because remember he removed the US Attorney for southern NY. About 1 week later, the replacement had Maxwell arrested.



It takes longer than a week to investigate and charge people.


----------



## vevster (Jul 24, 2020)

Queenie said:


> I'm thinking not, because remember he removed the US Attorney for southern NY. About 1 week later, the replacement had Maxwell arrested.


He didn’t get the person he wanted in place of the guy that was fired. It was the #2 that made the arrest.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 24, 2020)

Kanky said:


> It takes longer than a week to investigate and charge people.


You've completely misunderstood what I'm talking about see the comment directly above. Thanks.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 24, 2020)

vevster said:


> He didn’t get the person he wanted in place of the guy that was fired. It was the #2 that made the arrest.


Oh OK. Good to know. This US Attorney seems to be serious about prosecuting this case. 
Hopefully Maxwell will make it to trial next year. I see they are unsealing some evidence from a previous civil trial used against Epstein.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 24, 2020)

vevster said:


> He didn’t get the person he wanted in place of the guy that was fired. It was the #2 that made the arrest.



Yes, it seems like Trump tried to stop her from being prosecuted. She was indicted by a grand jury before he tried to replace the DA, even though she wasn't arrested until after. Anyway Trump is probably planning to pardon her if she lives long enough to be convicted at trial. He also wished Micheal Flynn, Paul Manafort, and Roger Stone well when he was asked about their crimes.


----------



## vevster (Jul 31, 2020)

The docs have been released

https://bit.ly/3hRviFv


It is a pdf if interested just download the file.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 31, 2020)

#WhewChile let's watch all the mighty fall. So many names being called in those docs! Is everybody nasty???


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2020)

I only saw a few names so far including Prince Andrew.. my eyes hurt reading all of that.  Bless the law clerks and paralegals for all of the hard work and typing they do!


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 31, 2020)

vevster said:


> The docs have been released
> 
> https://bit.ly/3hRviFv
> 
> ...


----------

